# Recommendations for tuning a TTS



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

Good evening fellow petrolheads,

New member here, ready to buy a 17 plate TTS in sepang blue in a few days 

I am looking for a few basic mods such as intake, maybe a downpipe and a remap. I came across APR AND Revo mainly for products when i searched the web.

What companies would you guys recommend for performance parts? I would be looking into basic stuff such as intake, downpipe, remap and maybe an intercooler in the future.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

a stage 1+ (remap+DP) is on my list, I think it gives the best money/performance value, but if you can afford intercooler and intake too, then why not going for a full stage 2?!
in my opinion best quality/price downpipes are APR and Unitronic (both around 1100£), same material (asi 304 steel), construction (76 mm, TIG welded) and kat (200 cells); APR uses a Gesi (one of the best), while Unitronic give no details about which kat they use. be aware that for TTS application, both needs adapter (sold separately) from 76 to 70 mm if you want to keep the OEM mid pipe.

by the way I think I will opt for APR one

https://www.goapr-shop.de/en/volkswagen ... 1.8t?c=140

https://www.getunitronic.com/parts/exha ... d-downpipe

for the I/C, I would go again for APR or AirTech, stay away from chinese cheap ones
for the intake, R600 or Revo
for engine maps, APR, Unitronic or Revo if you like "crafted" ones (personally I prefer a "tailored" one, but you need an expert tuner and many bench tests).
consider also to remap TCU (mandatory with a stage 2)


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> a stage 1+ (remap+DP) is on my list, I think it gives the best money/performance value, but if you can afford intercooler and intake too, then why not going for a full stage 2?!
> in my opinion best quality/price downpipes are APR and Unitronic (both around 1100£), same material (asi 304 steel), construction (76 mm, TIG welded) and kat (200 cells); APR uses a Gesi (one of the best), while Unitronic give no details about which kat they use. be aware that for TTS application, both needs adapter (sold separately) from 76 to 70 mm if you want to keep the OEM mid pipe.
> 
> by the way I think I will opt for APR one
> ...


Great stuff! Thanks a lot!

What about the APR intake? and also if you check this revo link (https://www.onlyrevo.com/product-detail ... gineid=261) it estimates the car to reach 400ps and 550nm with intake, i/c and remap. Is that legit? Sounds a bit too much in my opinion?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

APR intake is good too, but don't expect big differences among the various Revo RacingLine, APR etc, they all are quite similar in construction and work the same&#8230;. I read once a comparison test (don't find the link now) and the results were quite similar in terms of reached performance, moreover a slightly modified OEM intake was not so much distant but with a massive money saving&#8230;
regarding claimed power gains, again Revo, APR, unitronic etc I think they all are a bit optimistic, also because they are based on starting power values that are not 100% realistic&#8230; 
what I consider much more reliable is the before/after difference, but for this obviously you need a dyno&#8230;.
based on the dyno tests I saw around, mk3 TTS is around 340 hp with a stg 1, 355/360 with a 1+ and 380/385 with a full 2, but as I said I would rely more on the before/after results comparison


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Also to consider: whatever you do - the novelty of having a little bit more power fades away very quickly. So at the end it leaves you with a TD1 flag on your car, higher probability of costly failures, lower resale value and the same level of wanting for more as you're having now.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, I see more probable of wanting more with a 75 hp car than with a 300 one :lol:



GoodThunder said:


> Also to consider: whatever you do - the novelty of having a little bit more power fades away very quickly. So at the end it leaves you with a TD1 flag on your car, higher probability of costly failures, lower resale value *and the same level of wanting for more as you're having now*.


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

I've been looking at DMS AUTOMOTIVE for a tailored map, better price that Revo and APR and reviews seem good. They have done a few TTS MK3s in the last few months, I checked with one of them and they were really happy with the performance and the shifts (defo do the DSG map at the same time). They dyno your car before and adjust the map for the car before mapping.

If you go stage 1 you won't get any parts failure, if you push into stage 2 territory then you run that risk but part of the fun!

DMS told me you can go back unlimited times in 3 years for things like taking the map off for a main dealer service if in warranty or to sell on without the map.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

I've just started to tweak my normal TT Quattro after 10months of ownership and I've started with the brakes and suspension. The car feels fast enough to me and the handling and braking upgrades will make a faster point to point car than a power hike.

Don't get me wrong, I've got a down pipe on my wish list! The TTS is a very capable car out the box though and you might get a bigger reward upgrading other aspects of the car than engine upgrades.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

personally id stick with the big boys for the software REVO, APR etc the development that goes in to the stuff they do is second to none and really shows in the finished product, you also have the peace of mind being larger companies if any issues do arise tho its very unlikely.
as for intakes exhausts etc there really is only small differences and its really just personal choice and a case of any offers going at the time.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello. If you go Revo make sure you will always use 98RON+ fuel. Get your TCU upgraded too.
I am currently Revo and switching to Unitronic because of the Uniconnect+ feature. As for downpipe, I am soon going decat but if you want 200/300 cells I'd suggest to look into Miltek. As for APR, they don't have the MK3 TTS compatible downpipe listed anymore on their website nor the Stage 2. You can contact Gesi on Instagram if you want to do it custom using APR's cat. Upgrade the spark plugs to one heat colder with the recommended gap and don't forget the coil pack given you're there. The intercooler youi have to choose between switching position (REVO) or upgrade it and have OEM position (APR & others).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

APR downpipe is not listed anymore due to the bomb that EPA drop in tuning world (basically they sued all the tuning companies that were selling sw or hd capable to alter the emissions, with fines up to 850.000$), and also stage 2 look they are gradually being removed from the US market
however, in Europe is still possible to find APR or Unitronic DP and stages..

https://www.thedrive.com/news/31848/epa ... at-devices


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> The intercooler youi have to choose between switching position (REVO) or upgrade it and have OEM position (APR & others).


I was not aware of this one. Do you just mean new intercooler pipe kit instead of fitting it to the OEM pipes (for revo)?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

GoodThunder said:


> Also to consider: whatever you do - the novelty of having a little bit more power fades away very quickly. So at the end it leaves you with a TD1 flag on your car, higher probability of costly failures, lower resale value and the same level of wanting for more as you're having now.


Spot on mate and also from my experience of owning tuned cars, higher fuel costs and brake wear - as the TTS has pretty lame brakes I would definitely upgrade them if I was upping the power to say 375bhp. Most won't bother as they don't think past how fast, not how to stop quicker. I'd rather have a car do the later, before I added the former. The car struggles on the OEM brakes if you start pushing it, so err... just saying... oh, I've used AmD a few times for remaps/brake/suspension upgrades. They were very good.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mark Pred said:


> GoodThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Also to consider: whatever you do - the novelty of having a little bit more power fades away very quickly. So at the end it leaves you with a TD1 flag on your car, higher probability of costly failures, lower resale value and the same level of wanting for more as you're having now.
> ...


Stage 1 Audi TTS - Stock ATE Brake Pads / ATE Brake Discs - haven't pressed the brake all way down since I got the car. 45000 kilometers ago and a lot of sprited driving.
Who didn't change his colour on the calipers (and ofcourse, didn't paid the extra) is actually running TRW calipers and not ATE ones from what I've heard, and, might be that TRW is less powerful !? Definitely not going for an upgrade at Stage 1, I must be crazy. Most likely, not even Stage 2 as it's mostly a sound stage and not a power stage. (20 bhp increase?)


----------

